# catch free rapidshare premium account



## ashfame (Jun 27, 2006)

hello friends
this is my first tutorial. here it goes:

feeling bad that u missed the free premium account
u can hav a free rapidshare premium account too but get prepared for the next time.

follow three steps*1. Make a shortcut with the url *rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi*
right click > new > shortcut & the url as address

*2. Make a batch file calling this file*
right click > new > text document & call the file as in dos. (type name_of_shortcut_file)
file menu > save as > with .bat extension
for eg:
u hav the shortcut file "rapid.url" in a direcory so save the *.txt file in that direcory with "rapid.bat" & content of file rapid.bat should be "rapid.url"

*3. Add this batch file to scheduled task & under the advanced settings choose repeat task every 3-5mins*
start > programs > accessories > system tools > schedule tasks.
*click* "Add Scheduled Task".
*click* "next" & click "browse".
choose the batch file u just created.
choose "when i log on".
enter "password" if u hv set any
check "open advanced settings when i click finish" & *click* "finish"
under the schedule tab, 
*click* "show multiple schedules" & then *click* on "new"
change the start time as u like.
*click* "advanced" > *click* repeat task, every 3-5mins & until > duration *set* 24hrs


*4. U r done*
Enjoy !!

and if u too lazy then download the attachment.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 27, 2006)

good


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

any info when they will be up again then to try else no use


----------



## ashfame (Jun 27, 2006)

gary it might be in the next hr or maybe not in this week!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 27, 2006)

I m again late  All free accounts taken


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

but still there must be some schudule for it
huh?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

RS Premium free a/c will NOT be available after Monday!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 28, 2006)

is this a confemed news


----------



## aryayush (Jun 29, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> hello friends
> this is my first tutorial. here it goes:
> 
> feeling bad that u missed the free premium account
> ...


Though I respect your taking the time to compile this tutorial, I am not sure it will be too helpful. For one, it will just go to that link every 3-5 minutes, it won't make an account for you even if they ARE available. Secondly, it will be so irritating to have an Internet Explorer window open every 3-5 minutes. A simpler solution, IMHO, would be to use Opera. Open '*rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi', right click on the page and set the page to reload every five minutes. Don't you think so?


----------



## ashfame (Jun 29, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Though I respect your taking the time to compile this tutorial, I am not sure it will be too helpful. For one, it will just go to that link every 3-5 minutes, it won't make an account for you even if they ARE available. Secondly, it will be so irritating to have an Internet Explorer window open every 3-5 minutes. A simpler solution, IMHO, would be to use Opera. Open '*rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi', right click on the page and set the page to reload every five minutes. Don't you think so?


wht if u not use opera?
looks like my first tut ends nowhere.


----------



## mukul (Jun 30, 2006)

there is software also that u can start in backround....

RapidCheck is a tool that checks whether any free accounts are available at rapidshare.de. It stays at system tray area and checks for free acounts at speciefied intervals. When free acounts detected, you will be notified by the program with an information baloon tooltip. Then you can directly go to free account registration page by clicking the tooltip.


*www.badongo.com/file/953701

Password: www.freelivesport.co.uk

screenshots:
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7241/mainscreen9jb8od.png
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7781/notification6bf6ya.png


----------



## yash (Jun 30, 2006)

and there are no viruses or spyware in this software?


----------



## vamsy4u (Jul 12, 2006)

can anyone send me free acoount details......i need it very badly....i am not connected to internet always...so i can not use rapid check...........  my id is vamsy4u@30gigs.com


----------



## serials (Aug 19, 2006)

mukul said:
			
		

> there is software also that u can start in backround....
> 
> RapidCheck is a tool that checks whether any free accounts are available at rapidshare.de. It stays at system tray area and checks for free acounts at speciefied intervals. When free acounts detected, you will be notified by the program with an information baloon tooltip. Then you can directly go to free account registration page by clicking the tooltip.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 20, 2006)

*rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi

Wrong server!

Anyone knows the new link ?? Or rapidshare stopped giving free account anymore hahahaha !!


----------



## daddykazaa (Aug 20, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> *rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi
> 
> Wrong server!
> 
> Anyone knows the new link ?? Or rapidshare stopped giving free account anymore hahahaha !!



I agree and even I tried rapidcheck on a 24/7 online pc but it doesn't work. Whenever it notifies it opens a page and always gives the same error that is 'Wrong Server'.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 20, 2006)

does any one know how 2 get a free account in usenext???


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

it totally depends on ur luck..........


----------



## dynamicdude (Aug 27, 2006)

i m getting wrong server error boss


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

me 2 getting wrong server error......guys plz help, has rapidshare stopped giving free accounts??


----------



## superuser (Oct 24, 2006)

This is absolutely crap.if anyone has a free rapidshare a/c then please send it to :::: optunica@yahoo.com


----------



## Raaza (Oct 25, 2006)

PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> *rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi
> 
> Wrong server!
> 
> Anyone knows the new link ?? Or rapidshare stopped giving free account anymore hahahaha !!





Try this link 

*rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freepremiumaccount.cgi


----------



## sanju (Oct 25, 2006)

all are taken 
useless ???????


----------



## satyamy (Oct 25, 2006)

ya me too getting Wrong Server Error
__________
& All free-accounts are already taken


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes i believe they hav stopped giving free accounts


BAD NEWS


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 26, 2006)

who cares i have 2 rapidshare premium a/c and u can get many from here 
*www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=838&view=getnewpost
i didn't paid for any 

here is the prove rapidshare premium link
*dl11l3.rapidshare.de/files/36781966/3959960119/DIY_Infrared_receiver_for_your_PCv1.zip


----------



## shyamno (Oct 26, 2006)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> who cares i have 2 rapidshare premium a/c and u can get many from here
> *www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=838&view=getnewpost
> i didn't paid for any
> 
> ...



Not able to see(Rapidshare forums) on that forum(desi-tek.com) even after logging in.


----------



## renuimhere (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi pals,
Im getting the wrong server msg when i tried to open the url... I tried using rapidcheck and found free premium accounts available at Rapidshare.de! but clicking on the rapidcheck icon do not work. what shall i do?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 27, 2006)

Rapidshare has moved to rapidshare.com now.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 28, 2006)

Not exactly moved ... but I think since their resources became full on rapidshare.de they had to shift to rapidshare.com its better to buy a premium account then to spend sleepless nights finding free premium accounts or searching for hacks all over google which obviously don't work anyways!


----------



## Raaza (Oct 28, 2006)

is it safe to buy a premium account online?
concidering hackers and etc is this method safe?
Once I tried to buy using credit card, but failed to open a paypal account.

Is there any other method to buy a RS premium a/c?


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

Paypal should be the safest bet I think.


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Oct 29, 2006)

*How To Get Prmium Account in Rapidshare.com???*​ 
*As .de Is Out Of Space *​


----------



## varma333 (Nov 10, 2006)

anyone is there really who can give a rapidshare premium account
mail me at varma_333@yahoo.co.in


----------



## sandeep bhatia (Nov 13, 2006)

hi!! desi-tek.com

i checked ur links but, it said that i have 2 sign in, really saying brother after signing in for 3 forums, now i didn't want to sign in for any other forum.

if u can give the information about the rapidshare premium accounts, then plz give it here. i'm not going to sign in the forum at any cost.


----------



## varma333 (Nov 13, 2006)

hi people all the people telling you that they have premium accounts are actually  faking you thy dont have it actually. they are gaining premium points as you people are downloading their files that is all


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2006)

how to buy the account?


----------



## blueshift (Nov 17, 2006)

This must be illegal!


----------



## Maverick069 (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is some advice to people looking for RS accounts. If anyone says they got free accounts for the taking and gives you a link in RS itself, pretty much trying to rip you off your time while they gain premium points. Don't waste your time.

Buy a premium account. It will save you all the time and efforts spent in trying to get a "free" RS account, which you won't get anyway.

And it is illegal to share accounts. So Digit should take care about these threads. But the tutorial and the RapidCheck software are genuine and legal. But they don't work anymore. RS has stopped giving away free accounts.


----------



## cooljeba (Dec 14, 2006)

Rapidshare.de has now shifted to rapidshare.com as all the hdd of rapidshare.de is filled. So they are no longer giving accounts on rapidshare.de so stop wasting your time.. get an account on rapidshare.com trust me it is worth.. when you make 10K points you can redeem it with a new account or renew your account.. the more you share the more points you earn.. so share and download..

..:: Peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## nithesh (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks dude


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone is there really who can give a rapidshare premium account
mail me at jayesh_diu123@yahoo.com


----------



## harikatt (Jan 18, 2007)

HEY,, guys i think.. giving free premium accounts or free accounts is not an right thing,, since its all false side,,, may be some times they provide some free accounts during some occasions and festivals to grab peoples attention.

but giving free premium accounts ,, with specific time periods.., is a false statement i feel.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jul 18, 2007)

@jowa isn't he spamming ?? Mods !! Mods !! do smthing about him


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah he is giving his referral id. And secondly this method sucks. One needs atleast 1 year to make a 1 month Rapidshare account. Its better to pay directly for getting a rapidshare account.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 18, 2007)

why crying for premium a/c when u can get it @ free
*www.desi-tek.org/rs/


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 19, 2007)

kool...will try this

Enjoy~!


----------



## ismaakeel (Jul 21, 2007)

*hey guys stop posting shits here!!*

none of the ways mention above works...No need of premium account now!!use this software  to get access to  the same feature as a premium account!!

This is the first software which has been created yet..according to a survey ..



R u still sucking for premium accounts? lol....well am a computer programmer...i have created a software to grab link from rapidshare.com,rapidshare.de and also megashare.com...its still in its beta phase ..that is still fixing bugs...i hav not yet published it through the internet for safety measures..well if u r interested to download its beta version ,i have uploaded a copy on rapidshare.com....


my software has the following feature:
suports resuming capabilities   (can be resumed 10 times only)  for rapidshare.com  ,rapidshare.de  ,megashare.com
supports files segmentation this it will accelerates your download up to  497%
support downloads from  www.youtube.com,yahoo videos,google videos  ...

*rapidshare.com/files/44123367/family_pictures.jpg



note: i have renamed the software to "family_pictures"  so as to fool the rapidshare server so as they do not detect it and delete it...i have also changed the file extention from .exe to .jpg.... so,wen u finish downloading it make sure to change the extension back to .exe....for technical support contact me  send feedback!!


enjoy!! 


below are some songs uploaded by me :
if u like them,download them!its free!!am just doing social work..lol.....more songs coming soon!

Edited
*rapidshare.com/files/44050820/Timbaland_-_Way_i_Are.mp3


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 21, 2007)

The software link posted by ismaakeel is fake. Don't download it. And you are posting pirated links here. Please remove all your links. You are just here to increase your premium points.


----------



## mandeep444 (Jul 21, 2007)

hey....
this is wrong url *rapidshare.de/cgi-bin/freeaccount.cgi

error= 404 Not Found


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 22, 2007)

That's because rapidshare has stopped offering free accounts now.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 22, 2007)

Locked as this is going nowhere. Most of the methods don't work or are just scam. The best way to get an RS account, is to buy it.


----------

